# 5 Pompanos



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

The wife and I got out first thing this morning to do some fishing. Decided to try a different spot than our other trips this week. Could see some green slime mats in the first couple feet of the surf and another line 20 to 25 feet out but decided to try anyway. Boy are we glad we did! Started out with a couple catfish and some blue runners. Didn't catch our first pomp until after 10:30 but he was a nice one at 17". Then caught a really nice size blue fish. Pomps came regularly over next couple hours with blue fish and blue runners sprinkled in. One blue fish we caught even spit out his previous meal - a 3" piece of a fish tail. Rain squall caught us mid morning but rest of the day was beautiful. Finished up the day with 1 remora, 4 blue fish, 5 blue runners, 7 catfish and 5 pompano. Thanks JC.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Working them over aren't you ? Way to go ! My vacation starts in 2 weeks, I can't wait to get after them.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff pompano man! Sand fleas on a pomp rig?


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice catch


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Watch out for those dirty herons. Had one steal a trout already on the stringer earlier this year.

Nice job on the pomps.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

nice job on the Pompano's. I love those fish anyway you can prepare them.


----------



## JSaint (Aug 16, 2014)

Sand Fleas for bait?


----------

